# Upgrade on a budget



## InfamousBadger (23/10/14)

Hi

I'm just thinking out loud, I'd appreciate some advice/tips.

Been looking to upgrade to a VV battery from my beginner eGo CE4 kit. I'm currently a student, so budget is a bit tight, I'm looking to spend around R300 - R400.

I've had a long look around, found a deal for 2 EVOD VV 1000MaH spinners for R260 brand new out the box. Watched a few youTube reviews of them, they seem pretty solid, no complaints. I've heard really good things about the Vision Spinner 2, but I'm put off having to wait 6+ hours for it to charge, then going back to these near-dead eGos of mine.

So I figure, I go for these as a temp upgrade while I save up for something like an iTaste MVP. I'm just concerned whether these EVODs are too good to be true. I've looked at the Fasttech and Kanger websites, the price seems about right. Is there anything I should look out for?

Thanks


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

InfamousBadger said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud, I'd appreciate some advice/tips.
> 
> ...



Welcome @InfamousBadger 
Where did you find this deal for the two VV batts for R260?


----------



## InfamousBadger (23/10/14)

Place in Randburg called vapes...don't know if I can post links or not.


----------



## WHeunis (23/10/14)

Sounds like clones.
I would not recommend clone batteries.

A clone mod, with authentic batteries, sure!
But as these types of things dont have removable batteries, youre stuck with what you get. And if that is clone/bad quality, you are risking your own safety.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

InfamousBadger said:


> Place in Randburg called vapes...don't know if I can post links or not.



If its the same Vapes that was on here before, there was an unfortunate incident where someone that ordered some equipment from Vapes didnt get it for a very long time. There were issues with that order that involved importing directly from China. 

If you are planning on doing this, make sure you feel comfortable dealing with the other party. 

I would rather go for one of the more well known retailers on this forum

I know you are trying to save some cash but rather spend a little bit more if you can and get something that is not questionable. I cannot vouch for those twin VV batts for R260. Personally that sounds like something suspect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## InfamousBadger (23/10/14)

Yeah, figured they were not the real deal, I was just unsure because the pictures were misleading. I know anyone can post pics of anything, but still, though it was worth a look-in. Thanks for the advice  I found another place selling genuine Kangertech Evod VV (these I'm sure are genuine). I think I'll start there for now.


----------



## WHeunis (23/10/14)

InfamousBadger said:


> Yeah, figured they were not the real deal, I was just unsure because the pictures were misleading. I know anyone can post pics of anything, but still, though it was worth a look-in. Thanks for the advice  I found another place selling genuine Kangertech Evod VV (these I'm sure are genuine). I think I'll start there for now.



I tell you what though... as far as budget and all that goes...

You might wanna hang tight an extra month or so, and get an Eleaf iStick.
EXTREMELY affordable, adjustable, nice battery life, nice size, etc etc.

Right now, there is a general stock problem. Seems these little things are so popular, the retailers cant keep em stocked!

Should run around R700. Original equipment.
And it's passthrough, so you can vape it while it charges, and should fit your little tanks just fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## InfamousBadger (23/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> I tell you what though... as far as budget and all that goes...
> 
> You might wanna hang tight an extra month or so, and get an Eleaf iStick.
> EXTREMELY affordable, adjustable, nice battery life, nice size, etc etc.
> ...



You've officially changed the game now, this makes so much more sense!


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

InfamousBadger said:


> You've officially changed the game now, this makes so much more sense!


Check out this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/
You can reserve one. Stock expected around 28 October.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

InfamousBadger said:


> Place in Randburg called vapes...don't know if I can post links or not.


My blood ran cold as soon as I read this


----------



## Witu (24/10/14)

InfamousBadger said:


> You've officially changed the game now, this makes so much more sense!


If you want something like the itaste mvp I recommend @Mike or @paulph201. They have good stock or you can check their contact details@ www.cloudflavour.co.za


----------



## InfamousBadger (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My blood ran cold as soon as I read this



That bad, huh? Noted.


----------

